# Trying to upgrade from 16s to 18s on an LT hatch



## Smiffy (7 mo ago)

Tbh, I wish I'd just gotten the RS but my old Focus transmission was failing and an LT popped up near me for a good price just as the pandemic was hitting. So I got stuck with the standard 16 inch wheel, the previous owner had placed the black caps over them, which fooled me at first. Now every time I look at my car, I see a cheap looking 16 inch wheel that just looks like plastic caps. Makes the car look cheap and frumpy.

So I've been doing my homework on upgrading to some aftermarket 18s. I found a wheel I really like (Verde V10), same size 18 x 7.5 as the stock RS, same tire, same bolt pattern, offset is +40 so barely any different, slightly bigger center bore 74mm but I can get centric hub rings to make up that difference. I don't see where I'll run into any prob with this wheel. Although some websites claim it's not a match, others guarantee they are. So that kinds messes with my confidence.

I was gonna buy everything from the same place, have em mounted and shipped, but then I realized CarID is terrible business that screws literally everybody over, there's not a single good review to be found on them. So then I started to think, maybe just buy the wheels and install kits and everything seperate, then buy tires and have them mounted locally would be the safer option. Everyone who orders mounted wheels online comes damaged, it seems. So I've thrown that option out anyhow...

I'm just kinda looking for some feedback, like do you think these wheels are right for the car? How should I go about buying them without getting myself screwed? I've never done this before and with how much it costs, I really don't wanna mess up and have a local installer tell something is wrong. They're nearly the same thing as stock RS wheels and same tire, what could go wrong?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Smiffy said:


> Tbh, I wish I'd just gotten the RS but my old Focus transmission was failing and an LT popped up near me for a good price just as the pandemic was hitting. So I got stuck with the standard 16 inch wheel, the previous owner had placed the black caps over them, which fooled me at first. Now every time I look at my car, I see a cheap looking 16 inch wheel that just looks like plastic caps. Makes the car look cheap and frumpy.
> 
> So I've been doing my homework on upgrading to some aftermarket 18s. I found a wheel I really like (Verde V10), same size 18 x 7.5 as the stock RS, same tire, same bolt pattern, offset is +40 so barely any different, slightly bigger center bore 74mm but I can get centric hub rings to make up that difference. I don't see where I'll run into any prob with this wheel. Although some websites claim it's not a match, others guarantee they are. So that kinds messes with my confidence.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

5x105 is the bolt pattern is what you need.

Pictures.

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's


----------

